# Woodleigh Creek's Rabbitry Journal *Holding off with the rabbits*



## woodleighcreek (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! This is my journal for my rabbitry, Woodleigh Creek Rabbitry. To start off, I am going to give a little background information.

I live in a small house with no land in a neighbourhood in Columbia, South Carolina. After I had to get rid of my chickens, I was looking for a new project. One that would not put a lien on our house. I went to the general 4-H meeting to see what was available. I heard that they were starting up a Rabbit 4-H club. I had had rabbits before, but only ones from the petstore.

The speaker showed pictures of all types of rabbits, but the one that really caught my eye was an Angora. After she was finished, I told her I wanted to join the club. She asked me what kind of rabbit I wanted so I told her I want an Angora. Apparently, the kind I wanted (English Angora) was a bit to big for me to take care of, so she suggested a Jersey Wooly. A few months later I got my first pair. A tort buck named Suka and a black brood doe named Hufflepuff. I went to my first show that month and Suka got BOB twice. After that, I got a blue doe who I named J~Woww and bred Hufflepuff and Suka. 

In her first litter, Hufflepuff had 3 kits, though only one survived. That kit was sold and I rebred her. She only had one kit who I kept and named Hummingbird Heartbeat. He got 3 legs and a RIS his first time out. I entered him in one open show to see how he placed. Out of 40 rabbits, he took BOB.

By that time, I had gotten 4 more rabbits. A broken squirrel doe named Lat Friday Night, a REW doe (broken) named Hot Stuff, a REW buck named Waking up in Vegas, and a Smoke Pearl named Starstruckk.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 5, 2011)

Delaney's Suka, Tort Sr. Buck





Woodleigh Creek's Hummingbird Heartbeat, black jr buck





PP's Waking up in Vegas, REW jr Buck





PP's Last Friday  Night, Broken Squirrel Sr. Doe





PP's Hot Stuff, REW (broken) Sr. Doe





PP's Lady Hufflepuff, Black Sr. Doe





PP's J~Woww, Blue Sr. Doe





PP's Starstruckk, Smoke Pearl Jr. Buck (He is in molt)


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful Show and Breeding Stock.  

Truly look forward to reading your further success.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 5, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Absolutely Beautiful Show and Breeding Stock.
> 
> Truly look forward to reading your further success.


Thank you so much! I really love them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 5, 2011)

8 days ago today, my doe, Last Friday Night "Friday", kindled for the first time. She was bred to Suka and gave birth on August 28th to 5 kits. Out of the 5, only one was a peanut. 

The babies have gotten very cute and fuzzy and it is easier to see the colors. They are all agoutis, though one is a false charlie broken. I have one chestnut, one chinchilla, one unknown (i am thinking opal), and one broken chestnut.


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the babies.  Your rabbits are lovely and you have a good eye for photography 

What is a peanut?  Is it a runt?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much!  I love taking pictures of my bunnies in my free time. Though it takes a while for them to learn to pose. And some (like Hufflepuff) just refuse to do so. 

A peanut is a baby with two doses of the dwarf gene. Normal rabbits, such as Californians, Rex, French Lops, and Satins, do not have this gene. Dwarfs, such as netherland dwarfs and jersey woolies, have one copy. When both parents give the baby a dwarf gene, you get a peanut. Peanuts ALWAYS die. Most die within a few days, though some can live to be two weeks. Peanuts have big heads with small ears and small bodies and are noticeably smaller than their brothers and sisters.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 6, 2011)

Had a very good day with the babies! When I got home I took the nestbox out to check on the babies like I normally do...and one of their eyes was open. It was the little chinchilla which I call Pumped Up Kicks (It will probably be switched with one of my other bunnies names depending on gender and quality). 

Then I had some of the neighbourhood kids come over to see the babies. Kicks was a hit as usual.  He is quite a showoff for such a young age. 

All the other babies are doing well, though most of them peed on me today. I brought the little opal baby in to see my great grandmother and it peed right there!  

Thats about it for today. My black doe, Hufflepuff is due on Thursday, and Im hoping she is actually pregnant!


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Thats about it for today. My black doe, Hufflepuff is due on Thursday, and Im hoping she is actually pregnant!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 7, 2011)

Didnt have a very good day today.  Then when I came home to check on my rabbits it just got worse. For the past week, my best rabbit, Woodleigh Creek's Hummingbird Heartbeat has been scratching me up every time I picked him up. Today I found out why. I decided to trim his nails and found out that he broke a toe!  Now he will probably be DQ'd from the show in two weeks. I just hope it will get better before the convention. 

Hopefully I will wake up to some Hufflepuff babies tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh...I'm sorry you had a bad day    Hoping tomorrow is a much better one for you.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, Hufflepuff never kindled. Im going to give her until Saturday morning only because I dont have any free time to breed her until then.

I *DO* have an exciting update about Friday's kits. All of them opened their eyes. They are the cutest little things ever and I just have to share pictures! Im still
 nut sure of the color on the first one. Opal? Squirrel? A bad chinchilla? I hope not because it has a GREAT head.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

Cute!

I am dying to get into the nest of dh's Flemish, she kindled Monday, but she's one mean, protective mama.  I know there are live ones, the fur is wiggling.  First time we've had a 1st time mom be a good mom.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 18, 2011)

Had a good show yesterday, Though I was the only exhibitor so I didnt get any legs. I was supprised at the results however. My rabbit that took 2nd place to my prized rabbit beat him every time this show. Here are the results:

Suka: BOV, BOV, BOS
J~Woww: 2nd place self, 2nd place self
Hummingbird: 2nd place self buck, same, BOSV
Vegas: BOB, BOB, 2nd place self buck
Hot Stuff: BOS, BOS, BOB
Starstruckk: 2nd place shaded, same, same

I also am culling some of my animals and am trying to sex the kits. Right now I think I have a chin doe, a chin buck, a broken chestnut doe, and a chestnut buck. I am hoping to keep the best buck and doe.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Had a good show yesterday, Though I was the only exhibitor so I didnt get any legs. I was supprised at the results however. My rabbit that took 2nd place to my prized rabbit beat him every time this show. Here are the results:
> 
> Suka: BOV, BOV, BOS
> J~Woww: 2nd place self, 2nd place self
> ...


  Congratulations on the Great Showing!


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a huge weekend this weekend and that is not good considering I am sick. :/ I have a beauty pageant tomorrow than the state fair show after that. Gosh, I am not good at scheduling. Then I need to get some cages hung because I have two **Hopfully** pregnant brood does coming back on Saturday. Ok, So here is basically what happened in the past week.

1) I got elected president of my 4-H club

2) Got the kits sexed: 3 does and a buck. 

3) decided who I am keeping. The chin doe and the chestnut buck.

4) Sent J~Woww (blue brood doe) and Huffie (Black brood doe) with another JW breeder to get bred. J~Woww was bred to a broken tort buck and Huffie was bred to a broken blue doe. Will get all blacks and broken blacks out of that. Will keep best doe and buck from J~Woww and best doe from Huffie since I already have a buck by her. 

5) Decided who I am selling and when:

Right now: Starstruckk and Vegas
Next Month: One chin doe, one false charlie chestnut doe, and Friday
December: Hufflepuff, J~Woww, and Suka. 

That'll leave me with just Hot Stuff, Hummingbird, Kicks (Chin Doe), Dreamy (chestnut buck), a buck from J~Woww, a doe from J~Woww, and a doe from Huffie. 

That way I wont be breaking my mothers "8 adult rabbit" rule. Then again, I broke her 1, 2, and 3 rabbit rule.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

One of my rabbits, Star, decided to get ear mites. EAR MITES! two days before the show.  It is all scabby and bloody and gross so I have been putting mineral oil in it. I hope the judge wont notice...I guess I will be cleaning out his ears tomorrow before the show starts.  Anyways...I am still excited for the fair tomorrow, though I doubt their will be any more Jersey Wooly breeders other than me, my brother, and my friend from 4-H whose rabbit will be DQ'd for having a Vienna mark and missing his testicles.  I tried to explain to him that his bun will be disqualified for not being...entire...but he didnt listen. 

eta. Just remembered, there will be MONEY involved! . Maybe I can get some more chains to get my cages hung and get another cage.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Best of luck!!

What's a Vienna mark?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

The Vienna gene is the gene which causes BEWs (Blue eyed white). When a BEW is bread to a coloured rabbit, the babies will most likley have a white spot/spots on them. This is called a Vienna marked rabbit. For example, my friend has a black jersey wooly with a white spot on his head and on his nose. This is not to be confused with white spots, which are also a DQ, but are not caused by the Vienna gene. One of my brood does has one on her chest.

Vienna marks are good to keep if you want to breed for BEWs. I wish I had talked to my friend before he had his bunny fixed. because I LOVE BEW.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the education


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the education


No problem. I had no idea what one was either until I met that little wooly. I spent hours trying to find out what color it was until my 4-H leader explained it was a Vianna mark.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried to breed Hot Stuff to Suka today with no avail. After checking both rabbits to make sure they were ready, I put Hot Stuff in Suka's cage, and he just wasn't interested. That is really weird considering he will mount any doe in his reach. He has been like this for the past month. Ill put a doe in with him and he just ignores her. Or he mounts her and just kind of sits there. He is my only breeding age buck that I want to breed to Hot Stuff (he has a nice, big head which I am working on) and im not sure what is wrong. Is he just old? He will be 4 in December. This is really upsetting as I would like to get Hot Stuff by a year, and I dont want to settle with another buck who's head I dont like!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I tried to breed Hot Stuff to Suka today with no avail. After checking both rabbits to make sure they were ready, I put Hot Stuff in Suka's cage, and he just wasn't interested. That is really weird considering he will mount any doe in his reach. He has been like this for the past month. Ill put a doe in with him and he just ignores her. Or he mounts her and just kind of sits there. He is my only breeding age buck that I want to breed to Hot Stuff (he has a nice, big head which I am working on) and im not sure what is wrong. Is he just old? He will be 4 in December. This is really upsetting as I would like to get Hot Stuff by a year, and I dont want to settle with another buck who's head I dont like!


I think the heat has got a lot of animals all messed up.  I didn't realize how much heat affects a rabbit's breeding cycle.  Both does and bucks.  I don't think he's old at 4 years old.  I think he's just tired of this heat and he's just not interested.  Give him another month.  Let the fall weather come in.  Maybe that will spunk him up.  Don't settle is all I'm saying.  Give him just a little more time.  Wishing him back to his spunky self.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only gets to about 80 degrees here in the day time and I have an air conditioner. He and Friday produced a litter of 4 in 100 degree heat with the air conditioner. Im just not sure what is up with him. Hopefully my 4-H leader will help me get him bred tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it truly can't be the heat.  Hopefully your 4-H Leader can find out the cause tomorrow.  Good Luck.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I love that buck so much and I would like to get one more litter out of him before I sell him in December.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

The SC State fair show was GREAT today! 4 of my 4-H friends came and It was AWESOME! There were 4 JW breeders and 10 rabbits (7 were mine). I was surprised that no one got DQ'd. The little Vienna mark was shown as a broken even though he had 99% color. I heard that this was because it was more of a learning experience. Vegas got BOB and a leg, Hot Stuff got BOS, Suka was BOV, Friday was BOV, Hummingbird was 2nd place Self Buck, J~Woww was 2nd place self doe, Huffie was 3rd place self doe, and Starstrukk (My brother's rabbit) was BIC. 

Vegas got honorable mention on the BIS table. The judge said he needed just a bit more flesh condition, but he should be my new herd sire.   I looooovvvve Vegas!  He is one of my favourite buns. 

I ended up giving Starstruckk back to his breeder because my brother is not taking care of him and I dont have the room. 

Last, I a lot of money celebrate) and got the rest of my hanging cages up. Put Huffie and J~Woww in those.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> The SC State fair show was GREAT today! 4 of my 4-H friends came and It was AWESOME! There were 4 JW breeders and 10 rabbits (7 were mine). I was surprised that no one got DQ'd. The little Vienna mark was shown as a broken even though he had 99% color. I heard that this was because it was more of a learning experience. Vegas got BOB and a leg, Hot Stuff got BOS, Suka was BOV, Friday was BOV, Hummingbird was 2nd place Self Buck, J~Woww was 2nd place self doe, Huffie was 3rd place self doe, and Starstrukk (My brother's rabbit) was BIC.
> 
> Vegas got honorable mention on the BIS table. The judge said he needed just a bit more flesh condition, but he should be my new herd sire.   I looooovvvve Vegas!  He is one of my favourite buns.
> 
> ...


  And awesome news on the judge's comment on Vegas.  Now, THAT was worth going.  Sorry to hear about Starstruck, but hey, if your brother isn't taking care of it, you are wise to sell.  Nice to help out a sibling, but why do all the work for them. and they get all the credit.  

Glad you had a excellent time with your 4-H friends.  Always nice to go to a show with people you know.  Nice to cheer each other on.  

Again Congratulations on your successful showing of your AWESOME herd.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm so impressed!  I thought you were older than you are, you are very well spoken and knowledgeable!!    AND, I LOVE that picture of the bunny sitting on the stool. One of my favorites!  The colors are superb and the bunny is so cute!  Speaking of cute, those kits are so adorable!!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm so impressed!  I thought you were older than you are, you are very well spoken and knowledgeable!!    AND, I LOVE that picture of the bunny sitting on the stool. One of my favorites!  The colors are superb and the bunny is so cute!  Speaking of cute, those kits are so adorable!!!


Thank you!  Honestly, Im pretty impressed too do to the fact that I just started raising rabbits 9 months ago. Boy, I have learned so much about genetics and all that jazz, it has been amazing.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of my setup. It is very small right now and we have added and removed some cages since, but it gives a general idea.


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

You really know a lot for just starting 9 months ago. I'm impressed.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so ready for the weekend. Only one more day to go! I just palpated J~Woww and Huffie and I felt something in Miss. Woww, but im not sure about Huffie. Then again, I never am. Cant wait for two new litters!

I am going to ween the litter of kits at 6 weeks, so that is next weekend. They are all looking good. 1 buck and 3 does. Two of the does look almost the same, so I am going to show both of the girls at the show in November and see what the judges think. The buyer I had lined up for the broken kit canceled on me so that baby will be for sale in late October. I am trying to sell Suka right now.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 1, 2011)

Just finished with our big hullabaloo of the day. I was feeding and watering my rabbits when I noticed I ran out of water. I left the garage with Suka and the 4 newly weened kits' cages open. When I came back in, I noticed Suka wasn't in his cage. 
 I spent the next hour trying to find him. When I finally found him (in the far corner of the garage) I had to use my walking stick to move him out. 

After I got Suka back in his cage, I noticed that all 4 babies were gone.  Now they are in a hanging cage, so I first looked around for dead baby bunnies on the floor. Luckily, there were none. After a while of looking, I saw a bunch of baby bunnies scampering around. They were much faster than they looked, so I had to recruit my brother to help me get them. 

Finally, all the babies are safe and sound in their cage, and I am very tired.


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

It is surprising how fast baby critters can be.

Glad you got everybody back in safe and sound.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 1, 2011)

Try catching a baby squirrel MY GOD.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess who is going to the 88th ARBA convention? ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!   Oh yes! I made a powerpoint telling my father why he should take me to the convention and he said yes!  We wont be able to stay the whole time, but some convention is better than no convention.

I will be entering in the Royalty, management, achievement, judging, breed ID, single photo, single black and white photo, and photo series contests. 

For rabbits, I will be entering:

PP's Waking Up in Vegas Self Sr. Buck
Woodeigh Creek's Humming Bird Heartbeat. Self, Jr. Buck
Woodleigh Creek's Pumped Up Kicks. Agouti jr. doe
Woodleigh Creek's I Kissed a Girl. Agout jr. doe
Woodleigh Creek's Teenage Dream. Agouti jr. buck


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 5, 2011)

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 8, 2011)

I won my first ever Best in Show today with my 4 year old buck Delaney's Suka! Yayayayayay!   I started hyperventilating when he was named BIS. He took RIS in show B. Here are all the results:

GSRCA Show results for shows A and B
Suka-Best in show, Best reserve in show
Hufflepuff- 2nd place self doe
Hot Stuff-BOS
Vegas-BOV
Hummingbird-1st place junior self buck
Friday-BOV


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 10, 2011)

We made hotel reservations for the convention today! My awesome daddy used up all his mariott reward points and free hotel nights for 5 days in Indiana We will be leaving right after school on the 28th and driving 3 hours to Asheville, NC to spend the night. We will wake up early the next morning and drive the remaining 7 hours to Indiana hours and then I'm going to the Royalty semanar that night. I am so excited and happy that I get to stay for the whole time. We will be leaving on the morning of November 3rd and driving back home. Then back to school on Thursday. :/

I also sent in my official entries! Instead of Vegas, I am entering Delaney's Suka, My BIS winner from the last show,


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

So thrilled for you.  Dad's can be sweet some times can't they.   Wishing you luck at the show.  And enjoy the convention.  Looking forward to hearing of your exciting adventure.


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

How very exciting!!  Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 12, 2011)

I have some very exciting news! I bred my first homebred rabbit! I was planning on breeding Woodleigh Creek's Hummingbird Heartbeat to PP's Hot Stuff next month, but I fear that since Hot Stuff is coming up on a year, the sooner the better. Hummingbird is only 4 months, but he knew exactly what to do! Just like his daddy, my Best In Show winner. I will be getting blacks and blues out of this litter, possibly some broken.  They are due on November 11. Thats 11/11/11!  If not, then that will bring me back to the original breeding date. Im going to have some beautiful juniors for nationals in march! 

I do have some sad news though, now that I have a new buck breeding, it will be time to say goodbye to some of my other bucks.  Right now I have Suka, Hummingbird's daddy and Vegas, who I never got around to breeding for sale. I also have a mismarked broken doe and a chin doe for sale. It is best I get rid of them soon so my mother wont have a fit, because I am not sure she would approve of me breeding another rabbit while I already have 2 due in 9 days. n Though she made it clear that this was MY project and she is not helping out...


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds so fun! Our first bred do is due on Sunday. It's Angel our REW Lionhead. We're so antsy about it! I wish you good luck all of your rabbits are so precious it makes me want Jersey Woolies!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

Hoping for kits for you on 11-11-11!    Dobby and Kreacher were born 4-11-11.   

Wondering since you are going to the convention, can you sell rabbits there?  Since you have an amazing proven herd, you could definitely get some great responses there for your boys.  I know it's sad, but Mom is right.  She just doesn't want you to get overwhelmed.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 13, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hoping for kits for you on 11-11-11!    Dobby and Kreacher were born 4-11-11.
> 
> Wondering since you are going to the convention, can you sell rabbits there?  Since you have an amazing proven herd, you could definitely get some great responses there for your boys.  I know it's sad, but Mom is right.  She just doesn't want you to get overwhelmed.


Yep, there entered and cooped so I can sell 'em there.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

lol, are you a little excited?  Its a good thing for ya that rabbits arent preggers for long.  I think you'd bust! lol

Congrats on your recent win, and I cant wait to see pics of your new buns when they get here. (you do take lovely photos)


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 19, 2011)

9 more days till the convention!!!!  I have all my rabbits on their own special mix of pellets, hay, manna show, calf manna, and black oil sunflower seeds and it is working wonders. Suka's butt feels so nice (that sounds kind of weird...). I am so glad I did not enter Hot Stuff, because guess what? She is MOLTING! Hufflepuff is due on Friday and I can feel a baby or two in there so I am excited about that!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

this thread makes me want bunnies. the excitement is contagious


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing good news Friday.  Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

5 more days and you will be on the road traveling to the Convention.   For a hopping good time!  

Are you ready?  I know silly question.  You been ready since your Dad made the reservations.  Good for you!  

Be safe.  And listen.  You will learn a lot and I know you will put it to good use.  

Am excited for you.  Take LOTS of pics.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 5 more days and you will be on the road traveling to the Convention.   For a hopping good time!
> 
> Are you ready?  I know silly question.  You been ready since your Dad made the reservations.  Good for you!
> 
> ...


I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!  I am going to take pictures of everything and put them on my rabbitry's facebook page. I have been feeding my buns some special food and their coats are gorgeous! I get to go to all these seminars about royalty and genetics and culling. It will be AWESOME.

This is an even better birthday present than my car!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 22, 2011)

I attended my first goat show today! My 4-H leader was able to find me a goat that I could show and guess what? I got 5th place out of 15! She was a black and white La Mancha and was so cute! I think I want goats now!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful 4-H Goat experience.  

How long have you been working with this goat?  Or did someone have that sweet LaMancha the day of the show and needed a handler?   Just curios.  Not familiar with 4-H unfortunately. 

Wishing you luck with goats. 


eta:  Ooppss, saw your Showmanship thread.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your successful 4-H Goat experience.
> 
> How long have you been working with this goat?  Or did someone have that sweet LaMancha the day of the show and needed a handler?   Just curios.  Not familiar with 4-H unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I worked with her for about half an hour. I was lucky to get the best out of the bunch, but I had no problems when they made is switch goats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the nack!  Good for you.  Look forward to hearing about your further goat adventures.  Keep us posted.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I cannot believe the convention is tomorrow! We got a two hour head start today so we are now in Greenville, SC. Tomorrow, my dad and I will leave at 6:00 and plan to get there at 3:00. That is 533 miles of driving. I'm so excited though! there are 249 youth jersey woolies and over 150 royalty entrants. Now THAT is some competition. Oh well, 9 hours is plenty of time to study!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 28, 2011)

Whe have been driving for 7 hours! Someone get me a coffee ...or at least a pillow.  We got out at 5 and drove straight through SC to north carolina, tennasee, kentuckey, and finally Indiana. Will probably stop at our hotel to get some Starbucks then to the walmart to get me some contacts (I left mine at home) then to check in and seminars!


----------



## elevan (Oct 28, 2011)

Best of luck to you and your rabbits!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 28, 2011)

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 28, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks! We just got to the hotel. I will upload some pics of Indy soon!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 29, 2011)

Grrr.... the juniors fit through the coop wire!!! Now I'm going to have to go buy some wire or find SOME way to keep them from escaping.

I start the day off with judging then move to breed ID, so wish me luck!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have some Jr's slipping thru the wire.  

Wishing you luck today!


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2011)

Mischievous little buns!    You'll laugh about it after it's all over I'm sure  

Best of luck today!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 30, 2011)

Had a pretty good day for one that started off so crappy. All three of my junior agoutis got DQed for being underweight. Here are the results for the remaining three: Hummingbird Heartbeat-7/14. Vegas-22/35 Suka-9/17. 

After the show I sold Suka and one of my agouti does Kissie. Then we had our royalty exams. I thought I did pretty well on it, and Ir turned out I did because...

I GOT AN INTERVIEW!   Only the top 20 get an interview, and there are 50+ competeing for Dutchess. I am so excited! In order to get an interview, one has to do well in judging, breed ID, management/achievement/leadership application, and the written test.


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 4, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Had a pretty good day for one that started off so crappy. All three of my junior agoutis got DQed for being underweight. Here are the results for the remaining three: Hummingbird Heartbeat-7/14. Vegas-22/35 Suka-9/17.
> 
> After the show I sold Suka and one of my agouti does Kissie. Then we had our royalty exams. I thought I did pretty well on it, and Ir turned out I did because...
> 
> I GOT AN INTERVIEW!   Only the top 20 get an interview, and there are 50+ competeing for Dutchess. I am so excited! In order to get an interview, one has to do well in judging, breed ID, management/achievement/leadership application, and the written test.


Just curious.  What's a Royalty exam?  Is this interview for learning to  judge?  Wishing you well in your interview.  

Sorry to hear about your Jr DQ's.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been so busy lately and I am sorry I havnt posted in a while. If any of you are wondering, I did win something at the convention. 1st place district 9 management and 3rd place in the nation. Now that the convention is over, it is time to start thinking about wooly nationals in march. I already moved out 2 rabbits so I am down to 9. I am donating one to a local school auction and am trying to sell one. That will be 7. Thanks to a generous birthday donation from my mother's fiance and all the money I saved up, I will be able to pay back 1/6 of my loan and buy 2 six hole stackers for my rabbitry. 

My rabbit breeding has not been working so far. And I am just wondering...







Anyways, I think I have a litter coming up on the 25th, a rabbit due on december 3rd, one due december 16, and one due December 17.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Woodleigh Creek


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Woodleigh Creek


thanks! I hope you had a lovely one, too! We went ice scating and came home to a nice surprise of a bunny building a nest!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 25, 2011)

After 4 months of failed breeding, we finally have kits! I am not at home, so I only know from my mother's report that she had 4 live kits and 1 still born. She said that "they are all big." So I am hoping no peanuts. I am so happy that I bred Suka before I sold him! 

I (hopefully) have 3 litters due in December. One on the 3rd, one on the 13th, and one on the 27th. I am retiring all of my Sr. stock from showing and am going to focus more on breeding. I probably will not be going to another show until March. I have two 6 hole cages being delivered on December third. This will give me lots of room to grow out some juniors so I can make a good decision on who to keep.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hoping your pending births turn out as good as this one.  

Can't wait to see pics.  

K


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally got to see them and here is what I got:

3 viable kits, 1 peanut (gone). 2 out of the 3 were black, the last was blue. Out of 17 babies (counting the DOAs and peanuts) this is the first blue she has had. Yay! I love genetics.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations!  Thanks so much for sharing that pic.  So tiny.  And congratulations on your first Blue.  

Please keep us posted on their progress.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

SO cute


----------



## woodleighcreek (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been having a really hard time lately and am sad to announce I am probably going to hold off with the rabbits for a while. I lost all the kits and my only doe who will actually conceive's uterus prolapsed. I am living with my father now and have been in the hospital for the past week dealing with some issues. I love my rabbits, but I will be selling the ones that will not reproduce as I do not have the time to give them all the love they need. I hopefully will be getting a proven pair for Christmas. 

Thank you everyone for understanding and I am sorry if I will not be on for a while.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I have been having a really hard time lately and am sad to announce I am probably going to hold off with the rabbits for a while. I lost all the kits and my only doe who will actually conceive's uterus prolapsed. I am living with my father now and have been in the hospital for the past week dealing with some issues. I love my rabbits, but I will be selling the ones that will not reproduce as I do not have the time to give them all the love they need. I hopefully will be getting a proven pair for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you everyone for understanding and I am sorry if I will not be on for a while.


I don't think you have to be sorry.  I think you will read lots of understanding, concern, and well wishes.   Please take care and will keep you in my thoughts.   Look forward to seeing you back here soon.  

K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 17, 2011)

OMG sweet.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

Hope you are feeling better and can enjoy your time with family.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

Woodleigh Creek!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Hope you're feeling better!!*


----------

